# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Acropora echinata? Acropora granulosa? Acropora lokani?

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde a todos



A minha acropora "rebuçado amarelo" (deve ser de limão mas podem ter a certeza de que não vou provar) :yb665:  :Coradoeolhos:  como lhe chamo :yb624: , é uma acropora echinata :SbOk2: . Concordam comigo :SbQuestion2:  Pelo facto de ser amarela tipo "rebuçado de limão" tem algum nome de subespécie (que não seja rebuçado de limão... :yb665:  ) :SbQuestion2:   Gostava de a colocar no tópico dedicado à Acropora echinata http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=6227 onde está uma magnifica Acropora echinata de cor purpura que penso ser do Júlio, mas quero ter a certeza que de facto o é.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  :Big Grin:  
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Pedro...
Não me parece echinata... parece-me que tem os "ramos" muito grossos mas pode ser da foto... Assim, talvês fosse para Acropora Granulosa... 
Espera mais opiniões.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Concordo com o Marco, na echinata os ramos crescem bem mais juntos.
A granulosa é uma boa hipotese  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde
Obrigado Marco :yb677:  Obrigado Gil  :yb677: .  :SbOk2: Então será uma Acropora granulosa. De facto achava que não era lá muito parecida com o que tenho sobre a Acropora echinata que vou colocar na lista de aquisições para fazer "companhia" a esta (se correr tudo bem...)
Acropora granulosa http://www2.aims.gov.au/coralsearch/...20pages/33.htm

http://www.reef-guardian.com/fiches-coraux-pic-50.html

Ora pelo que pude ler a Acropora granulosa terá exigencias semelhantes às da Acropora echinata:

*Iluminação: moderada a intensa
Corrente: Moderada a intensa

Aclimatar progressivamente à intensidade de luz e corrente e posicionar em zona bem iluminada

Agressividade 4 numa escala de 1 a 10.*

Concordam :SbQuestion2: 
Que mais acrescentam sobre os seus requisitos, particularidades, etc... :SbQuestion2: 
Alguém tem exemplares deste coral :SbQuestion2:  
Se sim como se pronunciam sobre a experiencia que têm :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Concordo com o Gil e o Marco  :SbOk:   não me parece tambem echinata. Mesmo granulosa não tenho a certeza  :Whistle: 

Uma coisa me parece ser é uma acropora de profundidade.

Minha conclusão "pessoal" e até ao momento, é de que este coral é complicado de transportar. Transportar frags deste tipo de corais a sêco não resulta.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Uma coisa me parece ser é uma acropora de profundidade


Tambem e o que suspeito :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá companheiros 
> 
> Concordo com o Gil e o Marco   não me parece também echinata. Mesmo granulosa não tenho a certeza 
> 
> Uma coisa me parece ser é uma acropora de profundidade.
> 
> Minha conclusão "pessoal" e até ao momento, é de que este coral é complicado de transportar. Transportar frags deste tipo de corais a sêco não resulta.





> também e o que suspeito


 :Olá: Boa noite
Muito bem, uma acropora de profundidade...e.... :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2: ....podem completar Júlio e Roberto. A ser assim até é óptimo para mim porque privilegio essencialmente luz "azul" (Actínicas e HQI 14000K)

Quanto a transportar frag a seco, queres dizer... :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  
Bem para já está muito bonito e mostra boa cor e textura, mas tudo pode acontecer. Seja como for ao adquirir esta acropora na dúvida se seria ou não uma echinata, pretendia sobretudo uma acropora da base da encosta do recife (=lowest reef slope) ou de lagoa e parece que será! É :SbQuestion2:  
Se não é, o que é :SbQuestion2: .

Vamos lá pessoal mais especializado em identificações _(Gil Miguel, Ricardo Pinto, Marco Madeira, Júlio Macieira, João Soares, Roberto Pacheco, Rui Ferreira de Almeida, Gustavo Duarte, só para citar alguns...)

_Isto está a ficar empolgante, vamos lá resolver o "mistério"...vá lá quem me ajuda...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

:HaEbouriffe:    das várias mudas (frags) que já fiz da minha echinata, tive a oportunidade de as colocar em vários locais do aquário . É observo que as mudas ficam tão mais claras quanto mais expostas a luz, sempre sujeita a uma boa corrente de agua indirecta.

  Das várias mudas que dei a amigos. Todas as mudas foram colocadas dentro de um saco plástico sem agua dentro. Sempre tive sucesso com este método de transporte (talvez alguém o possa referenciar), porem houve vários casos em que precisamente a echinata morreu completamente infelizmente. Foi este a única espécie que não resistiu a este meio de transporte.

  Foi este um dos factos que me ajudou a concluir "por agora" de que possa tratar de um coral que não esteja preparado geneticamente para submergir na natureza.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Foi este um dos factos que me ajudou a concluir "por agora" de que possa tratar de um coral que não esteja preparado geneticamente para submergir na natureza.


Pois, sendo um coral mais de profundidade, é complicado de ficar a apanhar banhos de sol, na maré baixa!

Este tipo de Acroporas, tendem a desenvolver este tipo de ramificações, com coralites lisas e polipos pequenos e pouco visiveis (pelo menos de dia), por forma a obterem uma boa corrente através delas. Pois nas zonas mais profundas o impacto da ondulação é menos notado!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> das várias mudas (frags) que já fiz da minha echinata, tive a oportunidade de as colocar em vários locais do aquário . É observo que as mudas ficam tão mais claras quanto mais expostas a luz, sempre sujeita a uma boa corrente de agua indirecta.


 :Olá:  Ou seja, recomendas que seja posicionada (pelo menos a echinata) em local com intensidade média ou mesmo fraca de luz ou luz mais azul ou actínica, e corrente média indirecta, logo caotica e não laminar, para se sentir melhor e exibir melhor cor. Correcto :SbQuestion2: 




> Das várias mudas que dei a amigos. Todas as mudas foram colocadas dentro de um saco plástico sem agua dentro. Sempre tive sucesso com este método de transporte (talvez alguém o possa referenciar), porem houve vários casos em que precisamente a echinata morreu completamente infelizmente. Foi este a única espécie que não resistiu a este meio de transporte.


 :Olá:  Esta chegou dentro de água e não me passa pela cabeça transportar sem água e isso sem qualquer desprestigio ou incredulidade quanto ao metodo a seco que é vantajoso em muitos aspectos, mas fica o registo de que terá de viajar sempre mergulhada... :yb677:  :SbOk3: 

Quando  dizes 


> Foi este um dos factos que me ajudou a concluir "por agora" de que possa tratar de um coral que não esteja preparado geneticamente para submergir na natureza.


 em vez de submergir, deves querer dizer emergir ((Do lat. emergère, «emergir; sair da água») daí que digas ser de profundidade e isso quererá dizer que se trata de um coral que nunca fica fora de água por alturas da baixa mar, logo um coral sempre mergulhado e com luz menos intensa, ou para citar o Rui Ferreira de Almeida, aguas verdes (ou azuis) de lagoa numa resposta que terá dado sobre lobophyllias e a sua existencia em lagoas de aguas verdes (ou azuis?) em suma, pouca luz. Será isso :SbQuestion2:  
Se for tanto melhor para mim porque como já disse tenho essencialmente luz azul, daí estar a procurar acroporas echinata e "saiu-me" esta :SbSourire19: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Ou seja, recomendas que seja posicionada (pelo menos a echinata) em local com intensidade média ou mesmo fraca de luz ou luz mais azul ou actínica, e corrente média indirecta, logo caotica e não laminar, para se sentir melhor e exibir melhor cor. Correcto


Como utilizo T5 não me preocupo muito com isso penso que quem utiliza a HQI deve dar mais atenção ao ponto de colocação dos corais, mas observo que o coral que tenho deu mudas com cores mais bonitas do que a propria colónia mãe, porque não tenho colocada no melhor local para ela.

As côres mais bonitas "para mim" foram as que foram obtidas com as mudas crescidas no fundo do aquario (na areia)





> Quando  dizes  em vez de submergir, deves querer dizer emergir ((Do lat. emergère, «emergir; sair da água») daí que digas ser de profundidade e isso quererá dizer que se trata de um coral que nunca fica fora de água por alturas da baixa mar, logo um coral sempre mergulhado e com luz menos intensa, ou para citar o Rui Ferreira de Almeida, aguas verdes (ou azuis) de lagoa numa resposta que terá dado sobre lobophyllias e a sua existencia em lagoas de aguas verdes (ou azuis?) em suma, pouca luz. Será isso



Isso  :yb624:  submergi na caligrafia   :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Das várias mudas que dei a amigos. Todas as mudas foram colocadas dentro de um saco plástico sem agua dentro. Sempre tive sucesso com este método de transporte (talvez alguém o possa referenciar), porem houve vários casos em que precisamente a echinata morreu completamente infelizmente.


Julio como foi mantida molhada a frag ? Usas-te toalhas de papel molhadas ?




> Muito bem, uma acropora de profundidade...e.... ....podem completar Júlio e Roberto. A ser assim até é óptimo para mim porque privilegio essencialmente luz "azul" (Actínicas e HQI 14000K)


Estes corais podem ser mantidos bem mesmo debaixo de 10k, a colocacao e vital particularmente se usando HQI deve ser colocada no substrato ou nas zonas mais baixas.




> As côres mais bonitas "para mim" foram as que foram obtidas com as mudas crescidas no fundo do aquario (na areia)


Eu tambem tenho notado isto possivelmente porque a colonia inteira recebe uma boa cobertura de luz.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Obrigado a todos :yb677:  isto está a ficar cada vez mais interessante...não é que fui arranjar uma peça de profundidade...yyyeeesssss. Vou vigiar e ver o comportamento porque a coloquei bem alto sob um foco de HQI 14000K, ora como só faço 6 horas de HQI 14000K, sendo o resto luz actínica e alguma luz do "luar", pode ser que fique bem onde está. Caso seja necessário, vai para a areia numa zona mais "abrigada" tipo zona baixa da encosta do recife (lowest reef slope zone), que de resto é uma das tipologias da disposição do meu recife doméstico.
Mas... e afinal de contas de que espécie se trata :SbQuestion2:  aqui http://www.coris.noaa.gov/about/deep/ não me parece, mas é interessante por isso coloquei...aqui...http://www.coris.noaa.gov/exchanges/deepwatercoral/
...também não, mas é interessante.

e isto...http://www.reef-care.com/green_acropora_deep_water.htm ...parece que é, mas diz ser verde e o que tenho é amarelo

e aqui...http://www.atlantisaquarium.net/frags2.html ...parece a acropora granulosa...será :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Dificil esta identificacao...lol
E para dar mais confusao Acropora lokani ???

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Dificil esta identificacao...lol
> E para dar mais confusao Acropora lokani ???


 :Olá: Bom dia
Talvez...mas o que encontrei é de uma cor purpura belissima oira vejam aqui: 

http://www.thecoralnursery.com/newsi...cropora_LE.htm

e aqui que diz estar indisponível por ser sazonal: 

http://www.liveaquaria.com/seasonal.cfm 

e esta é a imagem: 

http://www.liveaquaria.com/images/pr...ge/p_24081.jpg

ou então aqui e esta é um "sonho" :SbSourire19: : 

http://www.reefermadness.us/Acropora...ue_monster.htm 

e aqui a 

imagem:http://www.reefermadness.us/images/A...ue_monster.jpg

ou aqui rodeada de montipora cor de tijolo laranja: 

http://www.carlosreef.com/ e a imagem aqui: 

http://www.carlosreef.com/images/home_coral_pic.jpg

ou aqui, espetacular: 

http://www.reeffarmers.com/limited20000leagues.htm 

com Frags reservados até Maio de 2009 e já a dar frags desde Janeiro de 2006 com o primeiro frag a se adjudicado em lielão por 147 US dollars.

mas são todas de uma cor purpura maravilhosa  :SbSourire19: e a que tenho é de um amarelo dourado, tipo rebuçado, fantástico...vamos continuar :SbOk5:  

*agora esta, acho que sim* :SbOk2: , muito embora as pontas estejam a ficar purpura (parece-me): 

http://www.all-reef.com/images/TCN_lokani_acro.jpg 

http://www.all-reef.com/livestockprices_SPS.htm

aqui também parece mas as pontas e parte do corpo já está a ficar purpura: 

http://blogs.frags.org/member.php?uid=1667 e a imagem em detalhe aqui: 

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...us/Lokani2.jpg

esta aqui de um tal de Kip Peeler, aquário do mês de setembro 2006 na reefkeeping 

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-0...ges/lokani.jpg


http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-09/totm/index.php 

na forma é muito parecida, mas a cor é purpura...

este aqui apresenta uma que se parece e tem algumas alguitas além de que diz ir experimentar o prodibio: 

http://www.lunchbucket.org/4_29_06.htm

imagem: 

http://www.lunchbucket.org/images/58..._06/lokani.jpg

aqui mas novamente purpura: 

http://www.exoticreefs.us/farmer_bent.htm 

e a um preço razoavel...

http://www.exoticreefs.us/repository...nt_lokani.html

Ora Roberto, obrigado :yb677: . Pode ser de facto lokani e pelo menos ja deu para colocar mais uma na lista de compras :SbSourire19:  :HaEbouriffe:  :yb665:  e para se aprender um pouco mais...vamos continuar mais tarde :SbOk5: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Não me parece tratar-se de um coral do género Acropora. As colónias deste género, se bem que se possam apresentar-se sob diversas formas (arborescente, em prato, etc.), têm como característica comum a existência de pólipos axiais e pólipos radiais. Os primeiros são os responsáveis pelo crescimento da colónia em comprimento em busca da luz (quem nunca viu estes pólipos pálidos de uma Acropora em crescimento?) e os segundos, que se encontram transversalmente aos ramos, encarregam-se da construção de ramos secundários e/ou do espessamento do ramo principal.

No coral em causa não conseguimos visualizar qualquer pólipo axial ou radial e por esta razão não me parece tratar-se de uma Acropora e ainda menos de uma Acropora _echinata_ como aqui foi aventada a hipótese. 

Segundo do J. Veron, Vol. 1 de Corals of the world, e passo a citar (com a minha tradução manhosa!),  a Acropora _echinata_ é ramificante e caracterizada por apresentar ramos secundários finos e uniformes. Não há distinção entre as coralites axiais e as coralites axiais incipientes. As coralites radiais são curtas e tubolares ou em forma de bolsa, indistintas ou ausentes.

Como não visualizamos pólipos nem esclerites (na foto a superfície do coral parece lisa), a meu ver, está fora de questão que se trate de um SPS. Inclino-me mais para uma Millepora (coral fogo). 

*Pedro, O coral quando submerso apresenta as tais cerdas muito finas? É urticante quando lhe tocas com as costas da mão?* 
Em caso afirmativo poderá tratar-se de uma Milllepora _alcicornis_ em que os ramos se tornaram mais robustos por efeito do hidrodinamismo.

Aceitam-se mais sugestões para complicar ou para resolver o mistério...


Abraço,

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Não me parece tratar-se de um coral do género Acropora. As colónias deste género, se bem que se possam apresentar-se sob diversas formas (arborescente, em prato, etc.), têm como característica comum a existência de pólipos axiais e pólipos radiais. Os primeiros são os responsáveis pelo crescimento da colónia em comprimento em busca da luz (quem nunca viu estes pólipos pálidos de uma Acropora em crescimento?) e os segundos, que se encontram transversalmente aos ramos, encarregam-se da construção de ramos secundários e/ou do espessamento do ramo principal.
> 
> No coral em causa não conseguimos visualizar qualquer pólipo axial ou radial e por esta razão não me parece tratar-se de uma Acropora e ainda menos de uma Acropora _echinata_ como aqui foi aventada a hipótese. 
> 
> Segundo do J. Veron, Vol. 1 de Corals of the world, e passo a citar (com a minha tradução manhosa!),  a Acropora _echinata_ é ramificante e caracterizada por apresentar ramos secundários finos e uniformes. Não há distinção entre as coralites axiais e as coralites axiais incipientes. As coralites radiais são curtas e tubolares ou em forma de bolsa, indistintas ou ausentes.
> 
> Como não visualizamos pólipos nem esclerites (na foto a superfície do coral parece lisa), a meu ver, está fora de questão que se trate de um SPS. Inclino-me mais para uma Millepora (coral fogo). 
> 
> *Pedro, O coral quando submerso apresenta as tais cerdas muito finas? É urticante quando lhe tocas com as costas da mão?* 
> ...


 :Olá: Boa tarde
UAU... :SbSourire19: Millepora :SbQuestion2: ...talvez ,mas analisemos dentro do possível porque neste momento não estou em casa mas tenho o 1º volume do Veron à minha frente. Aproveitei também e voltei a inserir o cartão de memória da maquina digital no computador e estive a ver as outras fotografias que tirei mas cuja qualidade é muito fraca, para ver se via pólipos radiais. Penso que os tem mas tenho de verificar e o coral é rugoso ao toque porém não me dei conta que fosse urticante e ainda tive de o manusear para o posicionar e por muito que se tente evitar acaba-se sempre por tocar aqui ou ali. Uma coisa interessante que o coral exibe, são uns vermes de que só se vê os tentáculos ou cerdas a varrer a água para apanhar plâncton, bem no topo dos ramos. Ontem dei neve marinha da two little fishies por gota a gota à luz do luar e mesmo depois noite dentro, mas não estive a apreciar, quando voltar a dar vou ver se há algum comportamento revelador.
Consultando o 1º Volume do Veron que tenho aqui à minha frente, a ser Acropora as candidatas assim sem muito aprofundar parecem ser:

Acropora multiacuta, Nemenzo 1967, pág. 332 (esta tem fortissimas parecenças na forma e cor, mas será  :SbQuestion2: 
Acropora suharsoni, Wallace 1994, pág. 333
Acropora lokani, Wallace 1994, pág. 379
Acropora caroliniana, Nemenzo 1976, pág. 380 e 381
Acropora granulosa, Milne Edwards and Haime 1860, pág. 382 e 383
Acropora jaquelinae, Wallace 1994 pág. 383 e 385
Acropora echinta, Dana 1846, pág. 426 e 427 (até prova em contrário não é)
Acropora subglabra,Brook 1891, pág. 428
Acropora turaki, Wallace 1994, pág. 429

Agora com estes nomes pode-se fazer mais pesquisa na teia mundial e ver no que dá e isso sem esquecer a sugestão que dás de coral fogo Millepora alcicornis, muito embora pelo que já estive a consultar no Guia do Julian Sprung que também tenho aqui à minha frente, não é parecido, págs 208 a 213, mas não se pode ignorar essa valiosa dica até se saber o que é. A peça em causa veio listada como Acropora SP :yb665: , e veio expedida do Sri-Lanka, talvez isso possa ajudar a situar geograficamente ou a complicar ainda mais. Mas vamos prosseguir a demanda :SbOk5: 
Obrigado pelo esforço e interesse :yb677: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Guia do Julian Sprung que também tenho aqui à minha frente, não é parecido, págs 208 a 213,


Tambem consultei o livro de Sprung e nao vejo que seja parecido. Depois de um exame cuidadoso estas sao as que acho mais parecido.

Acropora granulosa
Acropora multiacuta
Acropora caroliniana

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Para ajudar à "festa":
Acropora awi

http://www.zeovit.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1256

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Ou ainda 
A. suharsonoi
http://www.zeovit.com/forums/showthr...?t=1251&page=2

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Tambem consultei o livro de Sprung e nao vejo que seja parecido. Depois de um exame cuidadoso estas sao as que acho mais parecido.
> 
> Acropora granulosa
> Acropora multiacuta
> Acropora caroliniana


 :Olá: Boa tarde Roberto e obrigado pelo interese e esfroço persistentes :yb677: 

A ser Acropora o mais fortemente parecido que encontro no Veron 1º volume é a multiacuta na forma e na cor e a seguir a caroliniana que apresenta pólipos radiais já pronunciados e só depois a  granulosa porque esta ultima apresenta bastantes pólipos radiais.
Mas tenho de analisar a peça quando chegar a casa e ainda vou investigar os corais de fogo Millepora, que de acordo com as indicações do Julian Sprung, o género Millepora dos corais de fogo até é bem acessivel de manter, pág. 212.

Até já :SbOk3: 
Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ou ainda 
> A. suharsonoi
> http://www.zeovit.com/forums/showthr...?t=1251&page=2
> 
> Cump.
> Rui


 :Olá: Boa tarde Rui (não me esqueci de te comprar o livro, só ainda não o fui comprar :yb665: ...)
Isto está a ficar cada vez melhor :SbSourire19: , yyeeesss :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: ,...De facto depois de ver a imagem a que podemos aceder pelo elo que colocas, já fica mais próximo. Inicialmente excluí essa hipótese porque a imagem na pág. 333 do 1º volume do veron 1: ISBN 0642322368 (já agora e para quem possa estar interessado o ISBN do volume 2 é: 0642322376 e do volume 3 é: ISBN 0642323284) apresenta um exemplar esguio cinzento amarelado, mas pode ser. Obrigado Rui :yb677:  :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Para ajudar à "festa":
> Acropora awi
> 
> http://www.zeovit.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1256
> 
> Cump.
> Rui


 :Olá: Ena Ena... :SbSourire19:  isto é um fartote de possibilidades. Tanto melhor, porque assim para além de termos mais dados, também aprendemos mais, pelo menos eu aprendo. Obrigado Rui :yb677: 
E agora...já pareço os peixes do "a procura de nemo" quando estão a boiar dentros dos sacos nas aguas do cais depois de terem fugido do consultório do dentista :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: ...What Now :SbQuestion2:  :Big Grin:  :KnSmileyVertSourire: , bem vamos continuar até chegar auma conclusão...nem que leve...algum tempo :yb665: .

Atenciosamente :SbOk5: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João M Monteiro

É por estas e por outras que o Borneman diz que identificações,só ao microscópio !  :yb624:   :yb624:  

Mas tem sido muito interessante de acompanhar.

Palpite, por palpite...o meu inicial seria A. granulosa. Agora, estou muito mais baralhado...Até já se questiona se será um coral...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> É por estas e por outras que o Borneman diz que identificações,só ao microscópio !   
> 
> Mas tem sido muito interessante de acompanhar.
> 
> Palpite, por palpite...o meu inicial seria A. granulosa. Agora, estou muito mais baralhado...Até já se questiona se será um coral...


 :Olá: Boa noite João, obrigado pelo interesse :yb677: 
Eu também já estou algo baralhado....só algo :yb665: ...ou completamente baralhado :JmdFou2:  :SbLangue17:  :JmdALEnvers:  :KnSmileyVertSourire:  :Big Grin: , mas estou neste momento a analisar as possibilidades aqui:

http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/eng...rals%20SPS.htm

e estive a observar a peça antes de as luzes se extinguirem. Está impecável e agora tem uma "amiginha" colocada um pouco mais abaixo onde domina a luz azul e menos corrente, uma Acropora echinata e possivelmente vai ter outra, uma Acropora carduus...logo se verá. 
Analisando as possibilidades no elo acima, procurei e estou ainda a procurar, acroporas sem ou com pólipos radiais em forma de bolsa, ora uma das candidatas pelo aspecto (não a cor) e descrição é a Acropora turaki que se pode ver aqui  Acropora turaki, consultando o AIMS aqui http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch...0pages/714.htm, constata-se ainda mais fortíssima semelhança e indica também ser uma espécie de águas superficiais :SbQuestion2: , bem pelo menos ainda continua no local onde a coloquei, a 3/4 da altura do aquário, sob o foco HQI 14000K de quem recebe 6 horas de luz e para já, está a gostar.
A Acropora tenella, não me parece, mas...

Bem vou continuar mais um pouco :SbOk5: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> ....Como não visualizamos pólipos nem esclerites (na foto a superfície do coral parece lisa), a meu ver, está fora de questão que se trate de um SPS. Inclino-me mais para uma Millepora (coral fogo). 
> 
> *Pedro, O coral quando submerso apresenta as tais cerdas muito finas? É urticante quando lhe tocas com as costas da mão?* 
> Em caso afirmativo poderá tratar-se de uma Milllepora _alcicornis_ em que os ramos se tornaram mais robustos por efeito do hidrodinamismo.
> 
> Aceitam-se mais sugestões para complicar ou para resolver o mistério...
> 
> 
> Abraço,
> ...


 :Olá: Boa noite Machado de Sousa, a demanda continua...mas não é a do santo graal :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: , só que com isto tudo vamos (eu pelo menos vou e agradeço-te e a vós todos :yb677: ) aprendendo, conhecendo, evoluindo (e ficando também algo baralhado :SbLangue17: )...Ora parei um pouco com a analise às Acroporas e estou agora a analisar Millepora alcicornis. Assim sendo passo a informar que não vejo cerdas no corpo da peça, apenas umas cerdas tipo "vassoura de jardim", que conheço de uns vermes filtradores perfurantes, a sair exactamente do topo de alguns dos ramos. Verifico também que pólipos radiais, só uns pequenos em forma de bolsa como acima menciono na resposta que dei ao João M. Monteiro e que é uma característica da Acropora turaki que podes ver aqui neste elo:  
Acropora turaki. 

Voltando a possibilidade de ser o coral de fogo Millepora alcicornis, se vires aqui:  

http://www.deepseaimages.com/dsilibr...hp?photo=15484 

e aqui: http://jrscience.wcp.muohio.edu/Phot...ralUrchin.jpeg 

e aqui: http://www.floridamarine.org/gallery...ls.asp?id=5381 

e aqui: 

http://www.ncoremiami.org/images/ant...3_Brandt_a.JPG 

http://www.ncoremiami.org/Antigua/an...to_gallery.htm 

e aqui: 

http://striweb.si.edu/bocas_database/details.php?id=171 

e aqui: 

http://www.sheddaquarium.org/sea/ass...103115429T.jpg 

http://www.sheddaquarium.org/sea/fact_sheets.cfm?id=93

não se parece com o que ali está. Mas vou continuar mais um pouco :SbOk5:  :Big Grin: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Mais um palpite
Acropora elegans 
Cump.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Voltando a possibilidade de ser o coral de fogo Millepora alcicornis


Pedro se de facto e este coral e so preciso tocares, vais saber logo porque e chamado coral de fogo :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pedro se de facto e este coral e so preciso tocares, vais saber logo porque e chamado coral de fogo


 :Olá: Bom dia Roberto
Eu sei e já lhe toquei como de resto já escrevi mais acima. Isso foi na altura em que o estive a colocar. O Hugo da Sohal também lhe tocou e não nos "queimou" :EEK!:  :yb624: . 
Estive agora vê-lo e de facto cada vez se parece mais com uma Acropora que tenha essencialmente pólipos axiais e alguns pólipos radiais na forma de pequenas bolsas que se situam a rodear o topo do ramo, como a acropora turaki. Vou continuar a pesquisar e a observar/vigiar esta Acropora "misteriosa"... :SbSourire19:  hei Roberto... :SbOk2:  e se se revelar ser uma nova espécie o nome *Acroprora misteriosa* fica bem bonito, não achas :SbQuestion2:  :yb624:  :yb624:  .

Aqui vão quatro fotografias de qualidade modesta que acabei de tirar, só estão as luzes actínicas ligadas e com esta maquina nessa condições é bastante dificil obter melhor. A "mancha vermelha" é o meu Centropyge loriculos a ver se lhe dou mais alguma comida  :SbLangue23: e se fica na fotografia :SbBaiserProfilDroit:  :Big Grin:  :yb624: 









Se reparares bem do lado direito da fotografia há um ramo na parte inferior que termina por um pólipo axial rodeado por três outros em forma de bolsa. Logo que liguem as HQI 14000K daqui por algumas horas, vou tentar obter mais e melhores fotografias.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas
> Mais um palpite
> Acropora elegans 
> Cump.


 :Olá: Bom dia Pedro Azevedo e obrigado pelo palpite :yb677: , que de facto considerei mas eliminei e daí não escrever porque pela descrição dada nestes elos
Acropora elegans
http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/eng...ra/elegans.htm

que são parte deste elo http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/eng...rals%20SPS.htm

que descreve varias espécies de acroporas, esta em particular apresenta pólipos radiais pequenos mas bem pronunciados no corpo de cada ramo e não apenas no topo do ramo em forma de bolsa à volta do pólipo axial como por exemplo a Acropora turaki. Seja como for é uma opção a considerar até porque numa outra opção, graças imagem e sugestão colocada pelo Rui Ferreira de Almeida, foi possível ter outra possibilidade que de inicio foi também posta de lado por as imagens diponíveis na altura, não corresponderem ao que ali tenho neste meu recife doméstico.
Para já o mais próximo que encontro mais pela descrição dada do que por imagem, é a Acropora turaki aqui: http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/eng...ora/turaki.htm e aqui:  Acropora turaki  que segundo o AIMS aqui: http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch...0pages/714.htm é uma espécie de ambientes superficiais do recife, logo terá acesso a mais luz e de resto foi a forma como a posicionei como já descrevi, a 3/4 da altura do aquário, sob um foco de HQI 14000K de que recebe 6 horas de luz sendo a outra luz, essencialmente actínica e para já esta bonita.
Vou continuar a pesquisar

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

será que essa acropora turaki é algo parecido com isto :SbQuestion2:  


já agora quando comprei a acropora da seguinte foto era muito parecida a tua :Admirado:  a depois com o tempo virou verde e cheio de polipos e acabou por ficar como a foto o demontra

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> boas
> 
> será que essa acropora turaki é algo parecido com isto


 :Olá: Boa tarde Carlos :SbOk3:  Obrigado Carlos pelo esforço, envolvimento e interesse :yb677: ... :SbSourire19: UAU...BINGO, é que se não é... :KnSmileyVertSourire: , "cum canudo" é super parecida com a exibida aqui: http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/eng/95/2035/0/info.htm 

( :yb665: já agora...porque não jogas no "eurotrilhões" :yb665:  :SbQuestion2: ...só uma ideia...eu posso ser...sócio... :yb624: ) 

De facto Carlos é muito parecida na forma e a menos que surja uma evidência que refute isto, penso que será uma Acropora turaki e que também será a que tenho.




> já agora quando comprei a acropora da seguinte foto era muito parecida a tua a depois com o tempo virou verde e cheio de pólipos e acabou por ficar como a foto o demosntra


 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :yb677: ...mas que coral bonito, na cor, na forma, na exuberância...bem se o que eu aqui tenho ficar assim... :SbSourire19: ...enfim logo se verá. Já agora e para que possamos aprender mais sobre este coral com base em experiência na 1ª pessoa, conta lá como o mantens, como o posicionaste, enfim o que recomendas para se manter adequadamente esta espécie. Propunha até que essa explicação constasse aqui e que depois abrisses um tópico dedicado a esta espécie com estas mesmas fotografias e muitas outras que entendas relevantes (quanto mais melhor) colocado na area dedicada a Acroporas.

Mais uma vez Carlos, obrigado :yb677:  e  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: parabéns pela magnifica peça.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Esta acropora do Carlos parece ser uma Acropora aculeus
Não será?
Cump.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Esta acropora do Carlos parece ser uma Acropora aculeus
> Não será?
> Cump.


 :Olá: Boa tarde
Pelo menos por esta imagem aqui:  Acropora aculeus http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/eng...ra/aculeus.htm
a mim não me parece, mas isto é complicado :yb665: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva Pedro,

Na minha opinião será uma de 3: Acropora lokani (a que me inclino mais), granulosa ou caroliana.

Mas existe algo que me dificulta na identificação. São aqueles ramos que terminam em forma de punho que não me parecem definitivos. Deixa crescer um pouco a Acropora e ver que forma toma. Esse tipo de crescimento que ela apresenta em alguns ramos parece-me que foi devido a algum acontecimento "stressante" recente.


Carlos,



Esta é mais fácil... tenho uma igual que trouxe da Alemanha. Estava classificada como Acropora subglabra, a qual eu acredito ser a classificação correcta.  :Wink: 

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Viva Pedro,
> 
> Na minha opinião será uma de 3: Acropora lokani (a que me inclino mais), granulosa ou caroliana.
> 
> Mas existe algo que me dificulta na identificação. São aqueles ramos que terminam em forma de punho que não me parecem definitivos. Deixa crescer um pouco a Acropora e ver que forma toma. Esse tipo de crescimento que ela apresenta em alguns ramos parece-me que foi devido a algum acontecimento "stressante" recente.


 :Olá: Boa tarde Ricardo e obrigado pelo esforço, analise e interesse :yb677: .
Essa classificação foi uma das iniciais logo após o Roberto Pacheco ter sugerido a lokani, mas isto é mesmo complicado e a tua observação relativamente à forma em "punho" que termina alguns ramos não te parecer ser definitiva, eu na pesquisa que tenho feito não encontrei nada assim, por isso vamos deixar crescer e logo se verá. Para já fica _Acropora misteriosa_ e aproveito para colocar mais três imagens de qualidade modesta mas agora já sob a luz HQI 14000K. Na imagem onde o meu centropyge loriculus resolveu ficar na fotografia (e ajudou a desfocar tudo :yb624: ), pode-se ver (imediatamente sobre a barbatana dorsal do meu Centropyge loriculus) que existem pólipos radiais pronunciados e não só em forma de bolsa como havia escrito anteriormente. Aguardemos para ver no que dá.







Obrigado Ricardo :yb677:  :SbOk3: 




> Carlos,
> 
> 
> 
> Esta é mais fácil... tenho uma igual que trouxe da Alemanha. Estava classificada como Acropora subglabra, a qual eu acredito ser a classificação correcta. 
> 
> Abraço,


 :Olá:  A ser como dizes então será como esta aqui: http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/eng.../subglabra.htm
Acropora subglabra 
Tal como pedi ao Carlos, também te peço para descreveres como posicionaste a que tens, como a mantens, enfim experiência na 1ª pessoa a explicar o que sabes ser relevante e importante para manter bem esta Acropora que se bem me lembro de um relato teu :yb665: , o saco em que vinha no avião, furou e começou pingar agua por cima dos passageiros que iam sob esse compartimento de bagagem de mão e um deles terá ficado algo  :EEK!:  :JmdRienVoir:  :Confused:  :JmdEffraye:  preocupado porque por baixo dessa bagagem toda ou ao lado, estava o computador portátil dele que segundo o próprio teria lá "a sua vida toda" e tu tranquilizaste-o  :yb665:  a dizer que estava tudo bem.... :yb624:  :yb624: 
A Acropora não sofreu nada ou pouco apesar de pelo menos parte dela vir a seco. Foi de facto esta e assim? Conta, Conta, Conta...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Marco Madeira

http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch...rge/811-05.jpg

Acropora maryae... que achas? na segunda foto parece que tem uns punhos como o Ricardo Pinto dizia...

http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch...arge/42-09.jpg

Acropora Loripes?? Tambem uma boa hipótese... a esta altura do campeonato excluiria A.caroliniana e echinata sem duvida... e estaria inclinado para Maryae, Loripes e ainda Gnanulosa... mas como diz o João Monteiro, é mesmo muito dificil...  :yb665: 

Granulosa: http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch...arge/33-04.jpg

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch...rge/811-05.jpg
> 
> Acropora maryae... que achas? na segunda foto parece que tem uns punhos como o Ricardo Pinto dizia...
> 
> http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch...arge/42-09.jpg


 :Olá: Boa noite Marco e obrigado :yb677: 
Efectivamente na segunda vê-se os tais "Punhos" mas são muito pouco pronunciados por comparação dos que tem a minha Acropora, mas continua a ser uma possibilidade, teremos de esperar um pouco para ver como cresce.




> Acropora Loripes?? também uma boa hipótese... a esta altura do campeonato excluiria A.caroliniana e echinata sem duvida... e estaria inclinado para Maryae, Loripes e ainda Gnanulosa... mas como diz o João Monteiro, é mesmo muito dificil...


 :SbOk2: Efectivamente nesta altura do campeonato a echinata já foi excluída e comprei uma para fazer companhia a esta *Acropora misteriosa*, com já escrevi. Quanto a Acropora caroliniana, por esta imagem  Acropora caroliniana de facto está algo distante, por isso e como diz o João M. Monteiro e tu, e todos nós, é mesmo difícil, fica pelo menos pendente.




> Granulosa: http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch...arge/33-04.jpg


Quanto à Acropora granulosa, pois pela imagem e ao longo desta demanda, continua a apresentar parecenças consistentes, por isso mantém-se na "corrida" com a turaki, a lokani. Vamos aguardar evoluções positivas desta Acropora mistériosa para podermos melhor avaliar e concluir.

Mais uma vez, obrigado :yb677:  :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Será que esta baralharia as contas ?  :yb624: 





O companheiro Paulo Serrano deixou cá em casa em estágio  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Será que esta baralharia as contas ? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O companheiro Paulo Serrano deixou cá em casa em estágio


 :Olá: Boa noite.... :JmdFou2:  :SbLangue17:  :yb665: pelo menos no que respeita à que está aqui em casa por enquanto não, mas já em relação a outras que por aí há, pode baralhar tudo...mas uma coisa não baralha,  :SbOk2: é lindissima :Palmas: !

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá de novo,

Essa história da "bomba-coral" foi com uma acropora formosa aí com uns 50cm e uns 15/20L de água no saco.  :yb624:  

Quanto às opções que o Marco acrescentou, só me resta dizer que loripes não me parece. Já vi a acropora do Pedro ao vivo na loja, possuo uma loripes, e não me parecem a mesma espécie.

Abraço,

----------


## Gil Miguel

Acropora multiacuta parece-me  :Smile: 

http://whelk.aims.gov.au/coralsearch...20pages/49.htm


Agora á medida que vai crescendo vai colocando fotos, pode ser que se consiga uma melhor identificação.

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Boas Pedro

Como vai a acropora?
Sempre é a Acropora multiacuta?

Eu tenho uma Acropora multiacuta fluo green yellow e é linda

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas Pedro
> 
> Como vai a acropora?
> Sempre é a Acropora multiacuta?
> 
> Eu tenho uma Acropora multiacuta fluo green yellow e é linda


 :Olá: viva
Esta Acropora pereceu na canícula do verão de 2007 que também destruiu muitos outros corais.
Nunca se chegou a uma conclusão sobre que espécie seria.
Procura colocar imagens da tua Acropora multiacuta aqui  Acropora

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

